# Netherland Dwarf X Flemish Giant



## irishbunny (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok so I'm *not* planning on doing this but I was thinking one day what would nethie X flemish babies be like? I'm guessing their would be a high chance of defects? Is it even possible to do this? Would some of the babies be really small and some really big? I'm guessing no body actually breeds rabbits like this unless it's an accident, just curious to know


----------



## Flashy (Dec 3, 2008)

I bet it's been done, but the doe would have to be the big bunny, or else she would never be able to kindle the kits. I would be interested to see what the outcome of a breeding like this would be, lol.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd be reallycurious about the ears


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I bet it's been done, but the doe would have to be the big bunny, or else she would never be able to kindle the kits. I would be interested to see what the outcome of a breeding like this would be, lol.


Ya that's what I was thinking.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 3, 2008)

I know someone who adopted a cross like this. Mom was a Flemmie mix (they adopted her too), daughter was around 7 lbs with a somewhat small, very round dwarf-ish head and relatively short ears for her size. She looked bizarre. The mom had been housed with several dwarf buns at a petting zoo before being dumped at the shelter.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 3, 2008)

Not the same but similar, delusional had an accidental litter a conti giant supposedly being the dad and a 4lb lop being the mum :shock:


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to have a Rex/Mini Rex cross doe, she had hindquarters the right size for a Rex, and her front end was sized more like a Mini Rex. Poor girl looked very akward her whole life.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 3, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Not the same but similar, delusional had an accidental litter a conti giant supposedly being the dad and a 4lb lop being the mum :shock:


I think she decided that the Nethie must have been the dad. If the Conti had been the dad, having the litter would have been very difficult and mabye even fatal for the doe.


----------



## Sabine (Dec 4, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Not the same but similar, delusional had an accidental litter a conti giant supposedly being the dad and a 4lb lop being the mum :shock:


I thought it turned out that the Netherland dwarf was the dad. They look so much like nethies


----------



## Sabine (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry gentle giants I didn't read to the end before I posted. You made that point before me


----------

